# Is this rat pregnant?



## Wednesday99 (6 mo ago)

Is this rat pregnant? From everything I’ve seen and read I’m pretty sure she’s pregnant and about to give birth any time now but I just wanted some confirmation from more experienced rat owners. Thank you for any help!


----------



## ratbusters (Aug 28, 2020)

Hi there and welcome to the forum.
She looks like she could well be. Has she been in with a male in the last couple or so weeks? Is she still sharing a cage with other rats?
You could set up a birthing cage for her just in case she is pregnant. Once they start to show, they have the babies within a week.
Here is a link how to do the cage:


----------



## Wednesday99 (6 mo ago)

Thank you! She was purchased from a pet store about a week ago so she could have been in contact with a male but I’m not sure. I had her housed with 2 other females but as soon as I noticed she may be pregnant I put her in her own tub.


----------



## ratbusters (Aug 28, 2020)

Well all the best and keep us posted!
She and the babies will have have a safe home now. 
If you haven't experienced a rat giving birth before, you might find these links helpful. One is what to expect for a normal labour/delivery and one is about labour emergencies.
Most rats seem to do just fine having their babies but its good to know when to be concerned. 
I am not a breeder or anything but we had accidental babies about a year and a half ago.






Labor and Birth – Rat Guide







ratguide.com










Labor Emergencies – Rat Guide







ratguide.com


----------



## Wednesday99 (6 mo ago)

She had 10 babies last night 🖤


----------



## ratbusters (Aug 28, 2020)

Awww congratulations on the babies' safe arrival. 
They look comfortable in their nest.
It looks like they have some really good milk bands - those white stripes across their tummies which are actually tummies full of milk!


----------

